# leisure battery for a bike?



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is in the right forum but never mind eh? (Mods feel free to move it as appropriate)

Does anyone know is it's possible to fit a leisure battery to a motorbike? 

The idea is to connect to the bike engine so it charges as it is ridden, the battery would then be used at night to power via an inverter a 220-240v sleep apeona machine for about 5-6 hours. It would allow the rider to camp rather then book into a hotel every night. 

Is this even possible? 

As you can tell this isn't a strong point for me, so all comments welcome.

Many thanks

Ginge


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

Short answer is 


No

If you have a bike, or if you havent pop into a halfords or similar, then look at the size of a bike battery. they is small. And they must be anchored in, as the angle of the dangle whilst riding means they'll fall out or off at the first bend.

Oh, wait a bit, I think I may see where your coming from with this,

would the idea be, put it in a topbox or similar, then connect a split charge relay to the leisure battery?

IF so dont know, and ignore first part of post.


----------



## asabrush (Mar 3, 2008)

no idea if ite poss,but a good idea... whats a sleep apeona machine ?


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

A sleep apnea machine helps you breath at night.A bit like an oxygen mask.

steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Most motorcycles today have a 12 volt electrical system and most still use lead acid batteries. If you have sufficient space to carry an additional battery in a safe and secure way then your suggestion is plausible.
You will need a relay to connect the leisure battery to the bikes charging system, The details of where depend very much on the individual bikes charging circuit.
However conventional "split charging" is a good starting point.

Personally I prefer motorcycles tha have no battery at all. Simple and less to go wrong.

Have a look at

http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/SPLIT CHARGING SYSTEM.htm

Forget the stuff for the fridge unless you have a side car.


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

It's technically possible.

The problem would be how big a battery you need and how long it takes to charge it. The alternator on a motorbike is geared to charging small batteries.

Does your sleep apeona machine have a power rating on it ? It's probably quite small.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

_The problem would be how big a battery you need and how long it takes to charge it. The alternator on a motorbike is geared to charging small batteries. _

if you mean small physically I agree, but the ones on my bikes are all rated at 65 amph. 2 are lead acid and 2 are gel batteries as thems carried on thier side tucked nicley away and almost impossible to change. :roll:

and cost best part of 70 squid, pesky things.


----------



## 105023 (Jun 7, 2007)

Yes the idea was to put the leisure battery in something like a top box.

A sleep apeona machine or CPAP - that's two P's and no R. forces air down your throat to stop it closing - thus helping you to sleep rather then choke or snore v loudly. See here for more infoSleep apeona.

I'm asking so that my father can go on a round Europe bike ride.

Ginge


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

hi Ginge, I can't see a problem at all.. 

Check the consumption of the device...

J


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

Gingernutter said:


> I'm asking so that my father can go on a round Europe bike ride.
> Ginge


Excellent idea !

You've got to get details of the machine, it's quite likely that if runs off a wall wart so it may be possible to make a direct 12V --> Xvolts gadget to drive it more efficiently.

We need Volts and Watts.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If the bike has an ignition warning light (not a part of an LCD display but a bulb) then split charging should be relatively simple. But we need to know the amps, volts, watts of the breathing machine and somehow get copy of the bike wiring diagram to be more constructive.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

From a motorcycling point of view I would be extremely wary of putting anything as heavy as a leisure battery in the top box of a motorcycle. If your father rides solo then the best place for it would be where the pillion would normally sit otherwise the general handling of the bike and the roadholding of the front tyre could be severely compromised.

JohnW


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Unless its a Goldwing (2 wheeled Mini!) then he would probably not notice the difference!!!


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

This does sound like a good idea on the face of it. BUT as already been stated an alternator on a motorcycle does not give out anywhere near the same power as a van alternator. The engine on my hand has to be running at 5000 RPM or more before it is charging the battery while the lights are on. So my alternator is only giving out 60 watt at this type of engine RPM. Also remember all motorcycles now have their headlights wired to be on all the time as mine does, and you should always ride with lights on. Sorry to put so many down sides to this. 

steve & ann. ----------- teensvan.


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

An Alternative is an inverter and a plug on the bike.

OR,

how about a system where the tent is given an EHU.
This could be a simple thing like a breaker boc, with a cable and marachelle.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Thinking outside the box, just chose camps sites that have hookups and carry a lead to reach inside the tent?

C.


----------

